# incontinence issue



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi, my 11 year old GSD, is having incontinence issues only at night. Most of the time, she sleeps with us in our bed. I don't want to make her stop because I don't want to hurt her feelings after all these years of letting her. However, I also don't want our mattress to be ruined (so far I've been able to scrub it clean and use baking soda to take out the smell) and also washing sheets, blankets and mattress pad every night is getting a bit old. I am wondering what other folks do in this situation? My husband, to his credit, isn't pushing the issue, but really doesn't see why I don't just make her sleep on the floor in her own bed now. She wets her bed too, though, which will eventually ruin the hard wood floor underneath. I have heard of incontinence pads and am wondering if they would protect our bed or hers, if they are comfortable for her to sleep on and if they are very costly? Also, I know there is medication to be had. Does anyone know about it, side effects, cost, etc.? I will be calling the vet later today, but thought I would see what I could find out first. Thanks for any help or advice.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

How about a doggy diaper? Not sure if they will help, but worth a shot.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

For my girl Kiya, I have her bed on the floor between my side of the bed and the wall. I put a shower curtain liner (or wee wee pads) on top of her bed, then cover it with a sheet so all I would have to wash is the sheet. I use a baby gate to keep her there.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This could be spay incontinence which is easily controlled with medication. 

There are actually some pretty good medications for incontinence available now. I would go that route first because she will be more comfortable.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

My Chi had to be put on a med for same thing...Maybe not as bad as yours but she was leaving wet spots everywhere and often large spots on us when she slept on our laps..Long story short, dr gave me meds for her and it has stopped..


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks. I am calling the vet tomorrow about medication. I've thought about diapers, but don't think she would leave them on. Also, maybe it's crazy, but I don't want her to be embarrassed.


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

We used Proin with our last GSD.. it really helped with the "leakage" I would ask about trying it. We saw no side effects and a postive outcome


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

visit the Vet. take her out during the night,
a couple of times if necessary. let her sleep
on her bed in your room. cover her bed with 
plastic sheets and a layer of towels.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Piddle pads. The late Barker the Elder recognized what I was doing and would position her butt on the pad with my help. And get a plastic cover for your matress. Makes things a whole lot easier.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

My vet prescribed Proin. She started with it on Saturday and has had no accidents for the past two nights! Hopefully, the problem is solved. We are watching for any side effects; haven't seen any yet. If only everything could be so easy! Thanks all.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

My girl had terrible side effects from the Proin. Panting and pacing at night were just a couple. My vet suggested changing the dosage and time which didn't help either. I would highly suggest you research the side effects of Proin.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

OK, everything was going great, no side effects and solved the problem. Tonight, Heidi, found the pill in her food and tossed it out of her dish and our male lab, who doesn't need it ate it. Does anyone know if it will hurt him? Do I need to call the vet?


----------



## gsdmi (Apr 4, 2009)

Our girl is 9, and also on Proin. She has an inverted vulva, and we knew as she aged it was possible she would become incontinent. WHen she did, it happened quickly, and was most noticeable while she slept and would wake to a small puddle. 

We started her on Proin, and as it became under control, we gradually reduced her dosage to the lowest we could and still be effective. She will not eat it in her bowl, so we coat it with some peanut butter and she eats it.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Same here; peanutbutter is how Heidi takes it. If I'm out, I just shove it down her throat, as she won't eat it as a treat. Luckily, she is used to taking pills. Guess I should lower her dosage also, good idea.


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

I had to chime in about incontinence only because i went through it with my Senior female who passed last November...at 11.5 years old.

Ultimately it was the incontinence that got her.

Long Story short...she was diagnosed at 5 years old....she was as shocked as i was when she was laying next to me and sprung up like someone goosed her.

Fast forward....at 10 her episodes got worse, on meds more..Vet said to just give her when she goes through her episodes for a week, then she would be fine for months.....episodes got closer and closer and finally by almost 11 years old they started causing UTI's...and a smell would come off her that was not of this planet.

For 6 months i washed her privates every day and put ointment on her...what was happening was the urine was getting trapped in her hair and causing infections...so on the antibiotics.....baby wipes...ointment...washed her laundry every day blankets and towels and bathed her area almost every day....

As soon as she came off antibiotics despite all my efforts the infection would come back almost immediately.....and then it started with explosive diarrhea.....she was miserable and i knew it.

Please wash your females to make sure this doesnt happen to them, and keep their private are trim.....baby wipes are the most gentle....

I miss her every day.

Lorraine


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I would not have thought of those things.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

They make washable cloth underpads for people. waterproof backing, fabric top. The ones we use for my mother get laundered daily on a santize cycle and work for several months until the backing starts to break down. I imagine they would last even longer if they were air dried.

Also get a waterproof matress pad. We have one, well I have not tested the waterproof part so I don't know about the guarantees there but it is too keep dust mites off our temperpedic and it says it is water proof and it is not crinkly or anything.


----------

